# Mexican Crew Caught Illegally Fishing in US Waters



## whitepv (Sep 26, 2006)

Courtesy of KRGV

CORPUS CHRISTI - A Mexican fishing crew was caught illegally fishing in U.S. waters. A U.S. Coast Guard air crew first spotted the 25-foot Mexican fishing boat. A helicopter from the Corpus Christi station and a special purpose craft from the South Padre Island station headed toward the boat. A crew stopped the boat about 33 miles north of the border. Four people were aboard.

The U.S. Coast Guard found *450 red snapper* packed in ice on the boat. "It appears they stole the daily equivalent of approximately *225 licensed citizens*, provided the fish were legal size," said Cmdr. Daniel Deptula, the response officer at Sector Corpus Christi.

The boat was towed to the South Padre Island station. The crew was turned over to Customs and Border Protection agents.


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

Randy & Beautiful Girl said:


> Courtesy of KRGV
> 
> CORPUS CHRISTI - A Mexican fishing crew was caught illegally fishing in U.S. waters. A U.S. Coast Guard air crew first spotted the 25-foot Mexican fishing boat. A helicopter from the Corpus Christi station and a special purpose craft from the South Padre Island station headed toward the boat. A crew stopped the boat about 33 miles north of the border. Four people were aboard.
> 
> ...


What a surprise. I can't believe they would do that.


----------



## DadSaid (Apr 4, 2006)

Bet this happens a lot.


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Probably were at home in bed before the arresting officers were.


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

Do they confiscate the boat or is there a process for the Mexicans to get it back?


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

I believe they end up with it.... Mostly rough looking panagas


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

Im just waiting on the first person to post that they are offended because the word mexican was the description...


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

What is the fine for each fish? $500 x 450 snapper = Boat now belongs to US govt. 

Based on the federal assessment of red snapper in the gulf, those Mexicans pretty much cleaned it out in one trip.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

gunsmoke11 said:


> Im just waiting on the first person to post that they are offended because the word mexican was the description...


I'm offended that they were called a fishing crew making them sound the equivalent to any law abiding citizen crew of fishermen, when they should have been called illegal alien thieves from the get go.


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

karstopo said:


> I'm offended that they were called a fishing crew making them sound the equivalent to any law abiding citizen crew of fishermen, when they should have been called illegal alien thieves from the get go.


Did they all have on pink pfg shirts?


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Should have put'em in prison just like Sarge was.........


----------



## TexasVines (Jan 5, 2012)

doing the jobs USA fishermen will not do!!!!!

obongo will probably invite them to the white house to make him a snapper dinner and champion them as hard working resourceful individuals

it would be the first snapper obongo has eaten in a LONG time, but I am sure reggie will be there for desert


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Mexicans fish illegally in U.S. waters all the time.....at the jetties, the Dike, etc. None of them have a license, and they keep anything they catch regardless of size, or limit.


----------



## topwatrout (Aug 25, 2009)

Looks like they weren't too happy with the current snapper limit either haha


----------



## Pecos (Feb 20, 2006)

TexasVines said:


> doing the jobs USA fishermen will not do!!!!!
> 
> obongo will probably invite them to the white house to make him a snapper dinner and champion them as hard working resourceful individuals
> 
> it would be the first snapper obongo has eaten in a LONG time, but I am sure reggie will be there for desert


"Obongo"? Like from the Congo?h:

PECOS


----------



## Littlebeer (Jul 3, 2011)

I bet they were all wearing "Salt Life" t-shirts....


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

Should have put'em in prison just like Sarge was.........



Yes prisoner swap............four for one 

but we all know Mexico would not do that ,those poachers don't have anything they want........$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## 22Whaler (Mar 15, 2006)

I wonder what a "25' Mexican fishing boat" looks like. Didn't know there was such a brand. Didn't notice their booth at the Boat Show this year.


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Maybe LaRaza or LULAC will come to their defense saying they were oppressed and aren't familiar with U.S laws....just like DRIVING!!

_*"...we don't need no stinkin' license"*_


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

I bet the Coasties had one heck of a fish fry! :biggrin:


----------



## huntnetime (Jul 23, 2004)

Maybe the NMFS should work with the Coast Guard, Homeland Security, and TPWD to stop these jackwagons from doing this instead of punishing the recreational fisherman for the rape of our snapper fishery by foreign scumbags. I'll bet this goes on all the time. Disgusting. I have an idea, we should throw all of them in Prof Salt's aquarium and let the Mahi Mahi make them disappear.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Impossible. Red Snapper are endangered and on the verge of extinction.


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

MEGABITE said:


> Impossible. Red Snapper are endangered and on the verge of extinction.


They had to be fishing for DAY'S to get that many snapper.


----------



## flounderchaser (Aug 20, 2005)

TexasVines said:


> doing the jobs USA fishermen will not do!!!!!
> 
> obongo will probably invite them to the white house to make him a snapper dinner and champion them as hard working resourceful individuals
> 
> it would be the first snapper obongo has eaten in a LONG time, but I am sure reggie will be there for desert


 Boy! Thats for sure...Snapper is very safe around Barry Soetoro!


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Salt life shirts with costas and visors. Now that's a fishing crew.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

On top of all that, where did they even get the ice? Circle K ?


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

TexasVines said:


> it would be the first snapper obongo has eaten in a LONG time,


:rotfl:


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

22Whaler said:


> I wonder what a "25' Mexican fishing boat" looks like. Didn't know there was such a brand. Didn't notice their booth at the Boat Show this year.


Pic and video

https://www.dvidshub.net/video/3405...ed-snapper-off-south-texas-coast#.U49EwvUo4up


----------



## Tsip (May 21, 2004)

Great! I'm sure that'll get us at least 3 days lopped off the season next year as soon as Crabtree & Co hear about it.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Tsip said:


> Great! I'm sure that'll get us at least 3 days lopped off the season next year as soon as Crabtree & Co hear about it.


It won't matter how many days they lop off next year. A zero limit is still zero even if it's below zero. I am going to propose we have to put snapper in the water to even go out there at the next meeting in Tampa. That's the only way to comply with a negative limit.  The numbers will show that's our only choice. The numbers never lie.


----------



## Steelersfan (May 21, 2004)

HTH did they fit 450 snapper packed in ice on that boat?


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Is the sailor on the bow of the USCG craft manning the 30cal? Sure wouldn't want that pointed at me.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Steelersfan said:


> HTH did they fit 450 snapper packed in ice on that boat?


It was a "mexican" fishing boat...


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

I wonder if they launched from a U.S. port? That seems like a small boat to be 33 miles north of the border. 

It looks to have a tiller handle for the motor and the Coast Guard RIB dwarfs the suspect boat.


----------



## TexasVines (Jan 5, 2012)

WilliamH said:


> I wonder if they launched from a U.S. port? That seems like a small boat to be 33 miles north of the border.
> 
> It looks to have a tiller handle for the motor and the Coast Guard RIB dwarfs the suspect boat.


if they launched out of Mezquital, Tamaulipas it would take them 81 miles to get to 33 miles off the coast of South Padre

and that area on google maps/earth is littered with 25' boats all on the shore


----------



## Tex-Cajun (Sep 14, 2010)

Steelersfan said:


> HTH did they fit 450 snapper packed in ice on that boat?


I was thinking the same thing... must have been Yeti coolers.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

ComeFrom? said:


> On top of all that, where did they even get the ice? Circle K ?


they had 4 stolen yeti coolers. Duh!


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

And you know Yeti's make ice....:cop:



24Buds said:


> they had 4 stolen yeti coolers. Duh!


----------



## Bob Keyes (Mar 16, 2011)

when they return the boat they need to cut a 3' square out of the bottom with a skill saw, and run the motor dry until it locks up otherwise it will be back it 2 days loading up again. OBTW do NOT return the cutout with the boat or they will just glue it back in!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

^^ All of the stories I've read they always confiscate the boat/motor and all of the equipment aboard.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

TexasVines said:


> if they launched out of Mezquital, Tamaulipas it would take them 81 miles to get to 33 miles off the coast of South Padre
> 
> and that area on google maps/earth is littered with 25' boats all on the shore


That's a long trip.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Another one Monday. Caught em before they were able to boat any fish:

*Coast Guard intercepts 2nd Mexican fishing crew in 4 days

*​ *CORPUS CHRISTI, Texas* â€" The Coast Guard once again interdicted a lancha with Mexican fishing crew in U.S. waters Monday.

On Monday afternoon while conducting a routine patrol an HC-144 Ocean Sentry airplane crew spotted four people aboard a 25-foot lancha approximately 30 miles off South Padre Island and 18 miles north of the U.S./Mexico maritime border.

The aircrew notified Sector Corpus Christi watchstanders, who then launched an MH-65 Dolphin helicopter, the Coast Guard Cutter Pompano, an 87-foot coastal patrol boat, and a 33-foot law enforcement boat from Station South Padre Island. The helicopter arrived and vectored in the cutter and law enforcement boat crews.

The lancha was at anchor with its outboard engine out of the water and had fishing gear aboard. The four lancha crew members were taken aboard the Cutter Pompano and were turned over to Customs and Border Protection.

Since Oct. 1 2013, there have been 85 lancha sightings, all of which have been suspected of illegally poaching in U.S. waters. The Coast Guard has seized 27 of them and compelled another 33 back south across the U.S./Mexico border.

If you witness suspicious or illegal fishing in state waters (out to 9 miles offshore), please contact Texas Parks & Wildlife â€œOperation Game Thiefâ€ at 1-800-792-GAME (4263). For all suspicious or illegal fishing occurring in federal waters (out to 200 miles offshore), please contact the U.S. Coast Guard at 361-939-6393.

- See more at: http://guidrynews.com/story.aspx?id=1000061836#sthash.yrHhhYk1.dpuf


----------



## Captmphillips (Jul 6, 2010)

The National Seashore is littered with their blue plastic fuel barrels. I think they are at least 50 gallons each. Once it's empty they just throw them overboard and use the next one.


----------



## Talmbout (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm more concerned that these guys are not aware that they must use non-stainless steel circle hooks along with dehooking devices and have onboard specific gear to ensure proper release of small tooth sawfish and sea turtles.


----------



## TexasVines (Jan 5, 2012)

Talmbout said:


> I'm more concerned that these guys are not aware that they must use non-stainless steel circle hooks along with dehooking devices and have onboard specific gear to ensure proper release of small tooth sawfish and sea turtles.


Â¿cÃ³mo quÃ©?


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

ComeFrom? said:


> On top of all that, where did they even get the ice? Circle K ?


Bucee's via stolen F250's. There's Beaver billboards all over Matamoros! DUH!


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

There's no rods, they prob went boat to boat swapping bundles for snapper lol


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Busted another one with 197 snapper on board :hairout:


CORPUS CHRISTI, Texas â€“ The Coast Guard intercepted a Mexican fishing crew poaching in South Texas Wednesday with 197 red snapper.

An HC-144 airplane crew from Coast Guard Aviation Training Center Mobile, Alabama, was on a routine patrol and sighted two Mexican fishing boats, also known as lanchas, 42 miles offshore and 8 miles north of the United States/Mexico maritime border at 4:59 p.m.

The aircrew notified Sector Corpus Christi watchstanders, who then diverted a Station South Padre Island boatcrew aboard a 33-foot law enforcement boat. The aircrew vectored in the boatcrew, who stopped one lancha with four people aboard, while the second lancha proceeded south of the maritime border.

The lancha had fishing gear aboard without a legal permit and 197 red snapper totaling 590 pounds, which had been caught in U.S. waters. The lancha was towed back to Station South Padre Island and the four crewmembers were turned over to Customs and Border Protection.

Since Oct. 1, the Coast Guard has detected 41 lanchas, all of which were suspected of poaching in U.S. waters, and interdicted five of them.

"We have a close partnership with Texas Parks & Wildlife to combat illegal fishing along the United States/Mexico maritime border. Our coordinated law enforcement efforts to stop illegal fishing include retrieving illegally set fishing gear and pursuing the fishing vessels conducting illicit activity," said Lt. Cmdr. Nathan Allen, chief of law enforcement for Sector Corpus Christi.

If you witness suspicious or illegal fishing in state waters (out to 9 miles offshore), please contact Texas Parks & Wildlife â€œOperation Game Thiefâ€ at 1-800-792-GAME (4263). For all suspicious or illegal fishing occurring in federal waters (out to 200 miles offshore), please contact the U.S. Coast Guard at 361-939-6393.

For additional information about the case, please contact Lt. j.g. Shelly Brown at 361-438-0176.


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

They ought to sink the boat where it sits, and "vent" the poachers so they sink as well.


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

They need to quit sending cutters after them and just start strafing them. Then they can get 100% catch / kill rate and some good aviator practice.


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

*Panga*

Its probably a panga, which will likely go out for bids at a gov't auction. I've seen the cost guard pulling them in at the SPI jetties. Nothing new it happens all the time.

Not to defend illegal fishing, but another issue we need to pay attention to is the chum of under sized red snapper and other species some party boats leave floating.



22Whaler said:


> I wonder what a "25' Mexican fishing boat" looks like. Didn't know there was such a brand. Didn't notice their booth at the Boat Show this year.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

I guess those are some of those undocumented fishermen that Obama says we should be glad to have here.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

What becomes of all those fish?


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

I have looked in to what they do with the hulls...

Most of them are smashed...very few are auctioned....

All fish confiscated are taken to market and sold at market prices


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

Main Frame 8 said:


> What becomes of all those fish?


My freezer's a liitle light right now. !tuna!


----------



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)

Muddskipper said:


> I have looked in to what they do with the hulls...
> 
> Most of them are smashed...very few are auctioned....
> 
> All fish confiscated are taken to market and sold at market prices


So the government still profits for illegally caught snapper, hmmmm. I would have hoped that they donated the fish to charity.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

WoundedMinnow said:


> So the government still profits for illegally caught snapper, hmmmm. I would have hoped that they donated the fish to charity.


Donating perishable food to charity is harder than getting a 30 day snapper season.


----------



## Law Dawg (Mar 18, 2013)

*Budget*

The sale goes into there 800 to $900,000,000.00 budget I am sure, they will all get a Presidential Pardon anyway so there is nothing for them to loose.


----------



## baron von skipjack (Jun 23, 2009)

and what happens,they get a fine?,,,they'll never pay and a bus ride home and probably a free,,,sack lunch for the trip


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

baron von skipjack said:


> and what happens,they get a fine?,,,they'll never pay and a bus ride home and probably a free,,,sack lunch for the trip


They probably just come back. The odds of getting caught are pretty slim if they detected 41 and caught 5. And you can bet they didn't detect all of them.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Caught some more with 445 lbs of Snapper 

http://guidrynews.com/story.aspx?id=1000067860


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

They caught some early this time and were able to release some fish

*4 Mexicans apprehended off Texas Coast with red snapper, sharks*

CORPUS CHRISTI, Texas â€" Coast Guard cutter crews caught four Mexican nationals illegally fishing in U.S. Waters off Texas Wednesday.

Tuesday at 10:53 p.m., the Coast Guard Cutter Amberjackâ€™s crew sighted a potential lancha, or Mexican fishing boat, approximately 15 nautical miles north of the U.S./Mexican maritime border.

The lancha was tracked north until the crew stopped to set their fishing gear. The Coast Guard Cutters Cypress and Amberjackâ€™s small boat crews interdicted the lancha and the four men approximately 18 miles north of the maritime border and 33 miles offshore.
The men were transferred to South Padre Island for processing. Approximately 2 miles of illegal longline fishing gear was recovered along with 32 red snapper (19 alive) and 16 sharks (8 alive). All catch was released back to the sea.

â€œWe have been very successful in discouraging lanchas from entering the Exclusive Economic Zone this year,â€ said Master Chief Petty Officer David Allen, the officer in charge of the Amberjack. "Todayâ€™s operation is an outstanding example of teamwork between several Coast Guard units for another successful interdiction.

Since Oct. 1, 2014, there have been 210 exclusive economic zone incursions; 1174 fish and 343 sharks seized and 89,450 yards of illegal fishing line recovered.

â€œThis illegal activity depletes precious natural resources and has a huge negative impact on our fish stocks," said Capt. Tony Hahn, the commanding officer of Sector Corpus Christi. "The Coast Guard is fully dedicated to pursuing these criminals."

If you witness suspicious or illegal fishing in state waters (out to 9 miles offshore), please contact the Texas Parks and Wildlife Departmentâ€™s â€œOperation Game Thiefâ€ at 1-800-792-GAME (4263). For all suspicious or illegal fishing occurring in federal waters (out to 200 miles offshore), please contact the U.S. Coast Guard at 361-939-6393.


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

ACbob said:


> Probably were at home in bed before the arresting officers were.


After they had some fish tacos...


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Somebody tell the Donald when he visits.


----------



## skinnywaterfishin (Jul 1, 2015)

They'll let em go and they'll be back soon.


----------



## Crowhater (Jul 21, 2014)

You know it use to be legal to shoot ********, some ranches would pay one dollar a day! If they are not US citizens and they get shot on federal water is their a law on the books that covers that?


----------



## RDN (Apr 16, 2014)

*new Texans*

All they did was give 4 illegals free transportation into the US (Texas). Now they will start getting the same if not more benifits that the rest of us.


----------



## cuzn dave (Nov 29, 2008)

Crowhater said:


> You know it use to be legal to shoot ********, some ranches would pay one dollar a day! If they are not US citizens and they get shot on federal water is their a law on the books that covers that?


Ignorance knows no bounds.
There is a law that covers that. I think its called murder...


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

About a month ago there was 20 fishing at Sabine Pass..Louisiana side..a guy at ramp called Boudreaux the Local Game Warden and they had disappeared by the time we returned to the ramp a few hours later..


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Bus ride home? We dont' send people back anymore. They're now on the fast track to becoming citizens. 

If they had EBT cards, they never would have been poaching fish anyway.

They're just as American as anyone else.

They only came here looking for work.

They're not illegal fishermen, they're "undocumented' fishermen.


----------

